# Emisor FM 100 mW



## Rubenchy82 (Ago 29, 2018)

Hola a todos,

después de montar y probar diferentes circuitos para montar una emisora de radio FM de baja potencia he conseguido construir un circuito que es de muy buena calidad y potente.

En principio con una batería de 9 V como alimentación y un micro Electret se consigue una buena calidad de sonido y un buen alcance que ,en mi caso, ha sido bastante aceptable.

Hay que considerar que no me atrevo a dar una distancia de alcance de la emisión porque depende de la antena que le coloquemos. 

En mi caso en la placa le he soldado una antena de radio de los chino telescópica pequeña, pero creo que podrían probar otro tipo de antenas más sofisticadas para saber el alcance real y ayudarme con mi proyecto.

Un saludo y gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 29, 2018)

No entiendo cual es tu proyecto pero te puedo aclarar que no hay antenas irradiantes "mágicas" y al ser elementos "pasivos" solo tienen una *ganancia relativa* al patrón contra la cual se la esta comparando.

Si colocas la una antena con mayor ganancia, seguramente tendrás en algún punto del espacio la señal reforzada pero en otros disminuida, de eso se trata cuando solo hay ganancia relativa; de algún lado debe salir lo que se ganan en otro. 

Ese diseño es el de un micrófono inalámbrico y su cobertura es limitada a unas decenas de metros en el mejor de los casos.

Para experiencia esta bien pero no sirve como emisora dado los actuales receptores digitales que necesitan de precisión y estabilidad de frecuencia así como previsibilidad de la misma. 

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Ago 29, 2018)

Hola Ricbevi,
gracias por tu aportación.
Realmente si que es un micrófono inalámbrico.
Mi intención es aportar un circuito para realizar una experiencia en transmisión en FM simplemente eso.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 3, 2018)

Si no me equivoco ese es el mítico CEBEK FM1, nunca llgué a tenerlo ni a ver su esquema... yo he llegado a probar el CEBEK FM 2 y es algo horrible... sinceramente, muy inestable y tuve que hacerle modificaciones para que funcionase.


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Sep 3, 2018)

Un saludo Andrxx,
realmente sí, es el esquema del módulo CEBEK-FM 1...me costó sacar el esquema a base de analizar la placa y los componentes pero lo conseguí.
Lo monté con componentes y soldé en una placa a topos y me funciona muy bien. Tiene buena calidad de sonido y alcance aceptable.
También me compré el CEBEK FM-2 e intenté hacer lo mismo para montarlo pero no lo consigo.... si me pudieras dar algún consejo o explicar como lo modificaste te lo agradecería.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 3, 2018)

Rubenchy82 dijo:


> Un saludo Andrxx,
> realmente sí, es el esquema del módulo CEBEK-FM 1...me costó sacar el esquema a base de analizar la placa y los componentes pero lo conseguí.
> Lo monté con componentes y soldé en una placa a topos y me funciona muy bien. Tiene buena calidad de sonido y alcance aceptable.
> También me compré el CEBEK FM-2 e intenté hacer lo mismo para montarlo pero no lo consigo.... si me pudieras dar algún consejo o explicar como lo modificaste te lo agradecería.


Hola a todos , caro Don Rubenchy82 se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias subir aca los planos de montagen del Kit CEBEK FM-2 para apreciación?.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Sep 3, 2018)

Aquí va un esquema del circuito del kit CEBEK FM-2.
Aunque lo he montado en protoboard y no me funciona...se calienta un 2n2219A y la intensidad en el circuito va aumentando sin control.
Si alguien sabe cuál es el fallo le agradecería que me lo comunicara.
Sinceramente he repasado el kit para realizar éste esquema y no sé si me he equivocado en alguna conexión.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 4, 2018)

Rubenchy82 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> después de montar y probar diferentes circuitos para montar una emisora de radio FM de baja potencia he conseguido construir un circuito que es de muy buena calidad y potente.
> 
> ...


Podrías decir de que valor es la resistencia R8, el valor del trimmer C, y el valor o forma de construcción de la bobina L? Desde ya gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2018)

Rubenchy82 dijo:


> Aquí va un esquema del circuito del kit CEBEK FM-2.
> Aunque lo he montado en protoboard y no me funciona...se calienta un 2n2219A y la intensidad en el circuito va aumentando sin control.
> Si alguien sabe cuál es el fallo le agradecería que me lo comunicara.
> Sinceramente he repasado el kit para realizar éste esquema y no sé si me he equivocado en alguna conexión.


? Ese diseño (proyecto) no levas un diodo Varicap entre lo resistor "R6" y la bobina osciladora?.
?Podrias subir los valores de todos los conponentes enpleyados en ese diseño?.
Montagens de RF (radiofrequenzia) en protoboard NO es una buena onda , lo mejor sin dudas algun es armar en estilo "Manhattan" , ese ya muy bien discutido aca en ese foro.
!Gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Sep 4, 2018)

R8=100 Ohm, el condensador variable de    2-20 pFarad y la Bobina está hecha con un cable de cobre de 1 mm del interior de un coaxial con diámetro interior de núcleo de aire de 8 mm y la separación entre espiras es de 3 mm.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2018)

Serias tan amabl de publicar el listado de materiales completo?


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Sep 4, 2018)

Un momento que reviso mi cuaderno...
Del CEBEK FM-2.....la lista de componentes es:
R1=21K.
R2=47K.
R3=21K.
R4=220K.
R5=220K.
R6=220K.
R7=4.7K.
R8=10K.
R9=15K.
R10=4.7K.
C1 Electrolítico 4.7uF
C2 47nF 400V MKT POLIÉSTER
C3 Cerámico 330 pF
C4 47 nF 400V MKT poliéster
C5 1nF cerámico
C6 10 pFarad cerámico
C7 47 me 400V MKT POLIÉSTER
C8 cerámico 22pF
C9 cerámico 22 pFarad
C10 cerámico 22 pFarad
Respecto a lo del diodo varicap entre R6 y la Bobina en la placa está dibujada por delante como D2 pero no viene montado...no sé si lo tendría que probar en el montaje del circuito.


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Sep 4, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Ese diseño (proyecto) no levas un diodo Varicap entre lo resistor "R6" y la bobina osciladora?.
> ?Podrias subir los valores de todos los conponentes enpleyados en ese diseño?.
> Montagens de RF (radiofrequenzia) en protoboard NO es una buena onda , lo mejor sin dudas algun es armar en estilo "Manhattan" , ese ya muy bien discutido aca en ese foro.
> !Gracias de antemano!.
> ...



Respecto al diodo varicap entre R6 y la bobina me he fijado por la parte de atrás de la placa y puede ser que esté soldado un varicap estilo smd miniatura como me comentas. Ni me había dado cuenta. 
Lo probaré a ver si me da buenos resultados.
Un saludo y muchas gracias Daniel Lopes


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 4, 2018)

Si vas a montar el cebek, yo que tu no montaba el TK071 e inyectaria el audio a través de un condensador electrolitico de 4,7 uF a R6. 

Ese kit lo tuve yo y tuve que trabajar mucho para que emitiera limpio y bien...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2018)

Rubenchy82 dijo:


> Respecto al diodo varicap entre R6 y la bobina me he fijado por la parte de atrás de la placa y puede ser que esté soldado un varicap estilo smd miniatura como me comentas. Ni me había dado cuenta.
> Lo probaré a ver si me da buenos resultados.
> Un saludo y muchas gracias Daniel Lopes


Sin lo diodo Varicap NO hay como modular en FM !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2018)

Hace muchos años hice uno similar presentado por plaquetodo, muy compacto muy sensible y tenía muy buen alcance es el modelo 252  y lo complete con un receptor basado en el TDA7000 sencillamente genial, este último era uno que publico Elektor edición española
Para el que le interese el 252 y otros fijarse *aquí*


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 5, 2018)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si vas a montar el cebek, yo que tu no montaba el TK071 e inyectaria el audio a través de un condensador electrolitico de 4,7 uF a R6.
> 
> Ese kit lo tuve yo y tuve que trabajar mucho para que emitiera limpio y bien...


Perdón, quise decir el TL071... el problema es que a 12 V el TL071 tiene muchísima ganancia y la señal de audio que sale distorsiona... sin embargo, cuando lo alimentaba a 5 voltios, no sucedía eso...


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hola Andrxx,
Podrías enviar el esquema del CEBEK FM-2 que montaste porfavor?
La verdad es que no sé si es correcto el que he publicado yo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 5, 2018)

Rubenchy82 dijo:


> Hola Andrxx,
> Podrías enviar el esquema del CEBEK FM-2 que montaste porfavor?
> La verdad es que no sé si es correcto el que he publicado yo.
> Un saludo.


Hola caro Don Rubenchy82 , si ustedes subir buenas fotos (bien focadas) de tu Kit (las dos caras) , jo puedo hacer una "ingineria reversa"  o sea puedo dibujar lo diagrama esquemactico dese proyeto y subo aca (foro).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Sep 5, 2018)

Aquí van las fotos


----------



## radium98 (Sep 5, 2018)

este transmisor es muy inestable, lo uso cuando era pequeño lo probé con 2n2219 y 2n3553 y un par de c1947 y quema muchos transistores y la deriva es milagrosa, es solo un multivibrador estable. Subiré fotos más tarde


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 5, 2018)

Rubenchy82 dijo:


> Aquí van las fotos


OK , dame un tienpo para realizar ese trabajo que propongo !.
!Gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johnsamuel (Sep 5, 2018)

Hola, el diagrama y la lista de componentes del transmisor CEBEK FM-2, está aquí en el primer post:

Emisores de fm sencillos. Comparativa.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Sep 6, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Hace muchos años hice uno similar presentado por plaquetodo, muy compacto muy sensible y tenía muy buen alcance es el modelo 252  y lo complete con un receptor basado en el TDA7000 sencillamente genial, este último era uno que publico Elektor edición española
> Para el que le interese el 252 y otros fijarse *aquí*



Hola yo tambien lo tuve, un amigo lo armo pero no le gusto el 252 y me lo regalo, porque no tenia alcance, si no me equivoco aquel modelo llevava un choque como bobina osciladora, o sea no acertaba ni a garrotazos la fundamental, y lo que sintonizaba era una armonica, probando diferentes bobinas la cosa mejoro mucho. el IC daba buena ganancia al mic. Eran epocas donde yo recien comenzaba con los transmisores.


----------



## radium98 (Sep 6, 2018)

Algunos días escanearé el periódico y publicaré el diseño.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 6, 2018)

Buenas, no tengo esquema, tengo el kit montado como tu... pero veo que le falta un disipador a uno de los transistores...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 6, 2018)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Hola yo tambien lo tuve, un amigo lo armo pero no le gusto el 252 y me lo regalo, porque no tenia alcance, si no me equivoco aquel modelo llevava un choque como bobina osciladora, o sea no acertaba ni a garrotazos la fundamental, y lo que sintonizaba era una armonica, probando diferentes bobinas la cosa mejoro mucho. el IC daba buena ganancia al mic. Eran epocas donde yo recien comenzaba con los transmisores.


Creo que hablamos de cosas muy diferentes la que yo arme la bobina esta echa en el impreso tenía un baricap un BB105 y la frecuencia se ajustaba con un trimmer verde, y funcionaba muy bien, frecuencia muy estable y fácil de sintonizar por cualquier aparato comercial o por el sintonizador con el TDA7000.(Este Publicado en Elektor y pcb fabricado por aries)
Para el transistor utilizado en la salida y la alimentación de 9V para mi tenia un alcance más que aceptable, 
El diseño salio publicado originalmente en la edición española de Nueva Electrónica.
Si querías más potencia podías armar el de 1W que ellos tienen la placa y que también salio en nueva electrónica y tambien fue publicado por Electrónica Viva


----------



## radium98 (Sep 9, 2018)

Full documentos


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 11, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Full documentos



Ese pdf es una reliquia, es el diseño original del que se "copió" CEBEK, pero en la versión original utiliza el 2N3553 donde se puede llegar a los 3 W, utilizando los 2N2219 no se llega ni a los 500 mW.


----------



## danielgpalacios (Sep 9, 2019)

Hola buen día a todos.
Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy buscando un emisor didáctico de 1 W (no es necesario mas) que no revista complejidad.
Es para estudiantes de nivel secundario. La idea es cubrir 300 metros o 400 como mucho.
Estoy buscando esquemático y si existe el layout mejor, sino no importa.
Que me recomendarían?
Saludos y gracias de antemano.


Andrxx dijo:


> Ese pdf es una reliquia, es el diseño original del que se "copió" CEBEK, pero en la versión original utiliza el 2N3553 donde se puede llegar a los 3 W, utilizando los 2N2219 no se llega ni a los 500 mW.



Yo probé este circuito y no pude lograr que funcionara. Nunca modulo. Aunque utilice los transistores 2n3866. La bobina de 5 vueltas en vez de 3.
Habia oscilación pero el ruido a 50hz hacia imposible cualquier modulación.
No se que pudo haber pasado.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 9, 2019)

danielgpalacios dijo:


> Hola buen día a todos.
> Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy buscando un emisor didáctico de 1 W (no es necesario mas) que no revista complejidad.
> Es para estudiantes de nivel secundario. La idea es cubrir 300 metros o 400 como mucho.
> Estoy buscando esquemático y si existe el layout mejor, sino no importa.
> ...


Prueba con una batería.... yo el CEBEK usando una muy buena fuente estabilizada no tenía grandes problemas de rizado, en si el hecho de que sea un oscilador de potencia y no un circuito de múltiples etapas provoca estos problemas.


----------



## danielgpalacios (Sep 10, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Prueba con una batería.... yo el CEBEK usando una muy buena fuente estabilizada no tenía grandes problemas de rizado, en si el hecho de que sea un oscilador de potencia y no un circuito de múltiples etapas provoca estos problemas.


Muchas gracias por la colaboración.
Tendrías una fuente para recomendar? Tengo un LM317 disponible y un transformador de 12v 1Amp. Arme un puente de diodos con cap de 4700uf mas un cap de 104; luego un choque mas un cap 470uf mas 47nf, pero el LM317 lo tengo sin conectar. Se puede armar algo con esto?

Es algo así; solo que el segundo capacitor es de 470uf y tienen cerámicos agregados cada capacitor:

Saludos


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Oct 2, 2019)

danielgpalacios dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la colaboración.
> Tendrías una fuente para recomendar? Tengo un LM317 disponible y un transformador de 12v 1Amp. Arme un puente de diodos con cap de 4700uf mas un cap de 104; luego un choque mas un cap 470uf mas 47nf, pero el LM317 lo tengo sin conectar. Se puede armar algo con esto?
> 
> Es algo así; solo que el segundo capacitor es de 470uf y tienen cerámicos agregados cada capacitor:
> ...


 Una buena fuente que arme hace mucho y funciono para todos estos modelos de pocos componentes, aqui en el foro existe un post con el modelo de los 3TR 2N2219 de una revista de los 80, en mi experiencia era puro ruido a alterna pero tira con alcance y esta fuente fue la solucion definitiva. Circuitos Electronicos Modernos: Circuito fuente regulada estable y limpia, cuidado no tiene proteccion contra cortos el minimo chispaso y chau LM723. El LM317 es bueno pero siempre algo de alterna tenemos por lo pobre del diseño de los TX. Saludos.


----------



## danielgpalacios (Oct 13, 2019)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Una buena fuente que arme hace mucho y funciono para todos estos modelos de pocos componentes, aqui en el foro existe un post con el modelo de los 3TR 2N2219 de una revista de los 80, en mi experiencia era puro ruido a alterna pero tira con alcance y esta fuente fue la solucion definitiva. Circuitos Electronicos Modernos: Circuito fuente regulada estable y limpia, cuidado no tiene proteccion contra cortos el minimo chispaso y chau LM723. El LM317 es bueno pero siempre algo de alterna tenemos por lo pobre del diseño de los TX. Saludos.


Gracias por el aporte. Pero el esquematico esta mal. El positivo del rectificafor no esta conectado... ☹


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 13, 2019)

OFF-TOPIC
Lo bueno es que tiene "nombre y apellido" por todas partes y no es el único error/horror de ese esquema eléctrico.


----------



## Hamza Ben Krid (Jun 24, 2021)

Buenos días.
¿Tiene los componentes y estos valores (cebek 1)
Bonjour.
Avez-vous les composants et ces valeurs (cebek 1)

*Parce que c'est un forum en espagnol, vous devez utiliser un traducteur. Merci*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 24, 2021)

Hamza Ben Krid dijo:


> Buenos días.
> ¿Tiene los componentes y estos valores (cebek 1)
> Bonjour.
> Avez-vous les composants et ces valeurs (cebek 1)


Veer en "Adjuntos" (Post#1)
!Suerte!


----------

